# Blind bailing



## hbclub (Jun 20, 2007)

I am slowly learning backtension (because I have to-tp )

I am shooting a truball sweetspot, and I am Lefty.

Anyway... when I shoot blind I am hitting left. Is this normal for a lefty shooting blind bail? Should this be a concern, and if so, what would be the cause formwise?

Thanks.


----------



## Trykon Mike (Aug 25, 2007)

If you are blind bailing the last thing you want to do is aim.Stop aiming and shoot with your eyes closed.


----------



## AllenRead (Jan 12, 2004)

There is blind baling and blank baling. Blind is with your eyes closed and blank is with youre eyes open, but no target on the bale.

For either case the only reason the bale is there is to catch your arrows. If it wouldn't destroy our bows, we could just as well shoot with no arrows. Obviously, dry firing your bow is a very bad thing.

You should judge each shot on the bale by how you executed each step of your shot sequence. DO NOT judge by where the arrow landed, it's irrelevant at this point of your training. 

Focus on just one part of your form at a time. Concentrate on it throughout the shot. Try to execute a good shot overall, but concentrate on only one thing for each shot.

Remember, concentration is what your mind sees, not what your eyes see.

Once you have the shot that you want, set up a big target at close range. Tell yourself that the entire target (it may be as big as a garbage can lid) is the X ring. If you can shoot at the big target exactly the same as you shot the bale, begin to move back in 1 or 2 yard steps and gradually reduce the size of the target. 

If at any point in your step back, you shoot a shot that isn't as good as it should be, go back to the previous distance. Don't think, "well it was just one arrow, I'll do better on the next one". You are training your subconscious and that allows your subconscious to think that you will accept something less than perfect. Trust me on this part, it really matters if you want to get rid of your TP.

This is a highly disciplined approach and it takes a lot of time, but it will work. 

Good luck,
Allen


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

AllenRead said:


> There is blind baling and blank baling. Blind is with your eyes closed and blank is with youre eyes open, but no target on the bale.
> 
> For either case the only reason the bale is there is to catch your arrows. If it wouldn't destroy our bows, we could just as well shoot with no arrows. Obviously, dry firing your bow is a very bad thing.
> 
> ...


high Allen what you say does work, I have been doing just that for the Past two years. Now if I could just get a set of new eyes I would be all set..


----------



## hbclub (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. 

Yeah, this tp takes allot of work and I am only "slowly" making progess. I am fine shooting blank bail eyes open or closed any distance, I am fine shooting/aiming at nocks (aiming at first arrow), I am fine shooting 3-d and outside, I am fine hunting. 

BUT..... as soon as I put up a 3-spot, my mind wants to punch as soon as I am full draw. If I only aim with no shot - I am fine. But when I intend to shoot, even if I say hold, hold, hold - I can't, the shot goes off. Urghhh.

ps. - I used to be a happy puncher for 20 years when it was just hunting. I alway punched, but never got panicky aiming. Then, I got into target archery last year, and in the fall - it all fell apart bad.


----------



## AllenRead (Jan 12, 2004)

You might try blowing up some 3 spot targets to several times normal size. Get about 5 yards from the target and see if you still have the panic. Usually there is a distance where we can execute perfectly. The idea is to very gradually increase that distance.

Take heart, Reo Wilde, the current best spot shooter in the world, once had exactly the same problem.


----------

